# Is it true Randy Orton took a dump in a divas gym bag?



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

It was X-Pac in Sable's (Brock Lesnar's now-wife) bag. Don't know about Orton-- but he _is_ a massive cunt in real life, or so says just about everyone I know who's ever met him, heel or face.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Wasn't it Tanning lotion?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

It was allegedly lotion or something along those and it was a good few years back now, when Orton was a well known douche according to a lot of people. He's getting the same comments now after that interview but he did nothing all of us haven't done.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> It was allegedly lotion and it was a good few years back now, when Orton actually was a well known douche. He's getting the same comments now after that interview *but he did nothing all of us haven't done.*


dont speak for others !


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

No but it is true the Orton bashing threads are getting boring.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wrestlers do this kind of shit all the time. i think someone shit in a sandwich and Mark Henry ate it. X-Pac most likely. once Curt Hennig took a shit under the ring as well.


----------



## ChrisPinwah (Jul 13, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> It was allegedly lotion or something along those and it was a good few years back now, when Orton was a well known douche according to a lot of people. He's getting the same comments now after that interview but he did nothing all of us haven't done.


None of us haven't done?

Randy Orton has the ability of being rude and mistreating everyone 24/7 and you dismiss it by claiming we all do that?

The little Orton fascists are laughable.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> It was allegedly lotion or something along those and it was a good few years back now, when Orton was a well known douche according to a lot of people. He's getting the same comments now after that interview but he did nothing all of us haven't done.


Yeah man, does everyone else remember that one time we joined the army, went awol, smoked weed while working and just acted like a dick to everyone we met?

Yeah...no.

Orton fans, they are hilarious.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

He mixed tanning lotion and some other stuff and put it into a Diva Search girl's bag, I think it was Amy Weber. Apparently because she "didn't respect the wrestling business"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think Orton admitted to doing that but not 100% sure. He seems like a dick outside the ring but I am a fan of his in ring work.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Orton but to dismiss what he did as something we all do is out there.


----------



## FearTheBeard (Feb 18, 2011)

Not a fan of his in ring work and he's a cunt in real life can't be worse i guess


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok i found it myself after filtering google results seems like it wasnt shit but randy orton did do this .



> Rochelle Loewen is the first woman to come forward and speak about Randy Orton and his somewhat disturbing behavior toward the women within the WWE locker room. She sat down with Chris Cash and Big Mike of the Voice of Wrestling radio show this week for a 30-minute interview discussing the recent "poop prank" (for lack of a better phrase) that Randy Orton supposedly left in her bag, her overall experience working for the WWE, why she left, and what she thinks of the rest of the divas she worked with.
> 
> Although Rochelle does say Orton vandalized her belongings, the extreme version found on the 'net is not true. "It was just merely self-tanning lotion and baby oil," Rochelle revealed what she found in her bag, "but I wouldn't put it past him to sh*t in my bag"
> 
> ...


Source - http://www.wrestleview.com/news2005/1118954026.shtml


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> What kind of man acts like that when he likes a beautiful woman?


And what does that have to do with him ruining her bag? Sounds like she was mad he rebuffed her


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I know how old this is but I still just find it so hilarious that something as ridiculous as this can happen :lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> And what does that have to do with him ruining her bag? Sounds like she was mad he rebuffed her


If he rebuffed her he'd have no reason to do what he did to her bag, so that's hardly likely.


Still the thing itself is hilarious, if disgusting at the same time.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Yeah man, does everyone else remember that one time we joined the army, went awol, smoked weed while working and just acted like a dick to everyone we met?
> 
> Yeah...no.
> 
> Orton fans, they are hilarious.


You act like a dick every thread you go, go awol in every Orton thread for the most stupid and retarded reasons, and judging by your ridiculous sig, you quite probably smoke weed.

So.. The guy you quote is absolutely true!

Orton haters. They are hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Orton probably shits actual tanning oil, as so much absorbs into his body.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I heard it was tanning lotion


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> And what does that have to do with him ruining her bag? Sounds like she was mad he rebuffed her


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Hey baby, my dad's Cowboy Bob Orton, wanna have sex with me?"
"...Who's that?"


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

She is a playboy model so she has better pics that I can't post here.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Nothing like staying with cureent event news here.I mean this was in 2005 for Christs' sake.But anything to post and bash Orton I guess.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> Orton probably shits actual tanning oil, as so much absorbs into his body.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

you know the people judging Orton are probably having a guilty conscious, cause they've done bad shit in their life and it the make fun of somebody and hate on them it takes away their own problem

If you sit here and tell me you haven't been a dick/ass before in your life then your a damn lie


----------



## ChrisPinwah (Jul 13, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> you know the people judging Orton are probably having a guilty conscious, cause they've done bad shit in their life and it the make fun of somebody and hate on them it takes away their own problem
> 
> If you sit here and tell me you haven't been a dick/ass before in your life then your a damn lie



There's a difference between having been an ass here and there and being an ass every single day. The latter is Orton's case, you little Orton fascist.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Perhaps Orton's wife is no pushover.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Raykion said:


> You act like a dick every thread you go, go awol in every Orton thread for the most stupid and retarded reasons, and judging by your ridiculous sig, you quite probably smoke weed.
> 
> So.. The guy you quote is absolutely true!
> 
> Orton haters. They are hilarious.



hahahahah get rocked.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Karma's a bitch, because now all that comes out of Orton's mouth is shit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

GamerGirl said:


> you know the people judging Orton are probably having a guilty conscious, cause *they've done bad shit in their life* and it the make fun of somebody and hate on them it takes away their own problem
> 
> If you sit here and tell me you haven't been a dick/ass before in your life then your a damn lie


I see what you did there...


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I see what you did there...


I see what "you" did there...


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this was him right before it happened


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ChrisPinwah said:


> None of us haven't done?
> 
> Randy Orton has the ability of being rude and mistreating everyone 24/7 and you dismiss it by claiming we all do that?
> 
> The little Orton *fascists* are laughable.


I'm quite the opposite actually. Perhaps I should be more clear. The stuff he got in trouble for, the Kelly Kelly stuff, is stuff we've all pretty much done before. People have talked and gossiped about what people get up to. It's a part of every day life. Yeah, he made a mistake by airing out Kelly's sex life but that's an easy mistake rather than a doucebag move.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Yeah man, does everyone else remember that one time we joined the army, went awol, smoked weed while working and just acted like a dick to everyone we met?
> 
> Yeah...no.
> 
> Orton fans, they are hilarious.


So are Orton haters. At least we make each other laugh. I'll be specific. I meant what he said in the interview which I believe was mentioned in my original post. He got heat here for what he said regarding Kelly Kelly which was a mistake. But, and I stress this, what he did was simply gossip about someone's private life, something which is a part of everyday life and that we've all probably done at some point. I have and I'm told I'm one of the nicest people they've ever met by my friends. If a supposed nice guy can make that mistake, anyone can.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

capat said:


> dont speak for others !


Normally I wouldn't but considering what I was referring to is what he said about K2 not the bag incident, the stuff with K2 was gossip and yes it was a mistake on his part but it's a mistake everybody makes because it's gossip, a part of everyday life. Safe bet saying everyone does it at some point.


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> Orton probably shits actual tanning oil, as so much absorbs into his body.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol at someone saying it's something that every one has done. I guarantee 99% of people haven't shit in there coworkers bag or talked about a coworker being a slut on radio. If anybody did that at work they would be fired. 

Sure we've all made mistakes but when that happens there's consequences for our actions. When somebody just gets away with something that would get everyone else fired it just pisses people off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Randy Orton: Good in the ring, decent on the mic, dumb outside the ring, dickhead. Sums up the truth.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Raykion said:


> You act like a dick every thread you go, go awol in every Orton thread for the most stupid and retarded reasons, and judging by your ridiculous sig, you quite probably smoke weed.
> 
> So.. The guy you quote is absolutely true!
> 
> Orton haters. They are hilarious.


Orton fans, they have to resort to assumptions when the haters pull out facts. Also, calling out someone for smoking weed really does show how much you Orton fans tend to be extremely sheltered children, there's a difference to smoking weed and doing it in the workplace.

Keep clawing bro, keep clawing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NT86 said:


> Perhaps Orton's wife is no pushover.


I think its safe to say he got hell when he got home that day and is having to grovel every single day.:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It was reported on the internet, so it must be true


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> "Hey baby, my dad's Cowboy Bob Orton, wanna have sex with me?"
> "...Who's that?"


:lmao

Why can i see Randy actually saying this line to get laid?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

scrilla said:


> wrestlers do this kind of shit all the time. i think someone shit in a sandwich and Mark Henry ate it. X-Pac most likely.



Please elaborate.

And what's this about Orton being a sex offender?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Never liked Orton too much as a character (although he is a great worker) but he seems hilarious outside of the ring, especially when he does interviews. He just says whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Apparently it is true and it was Amy Weber that it happened to. That and JBL ribbing her were the reasons she ultimately left. 

Now show of hands. Who the fuck besides me even remembers Amy Weber?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Apparently it is true and it was Amy Weber that it happened to. That and JBL ribbing her were the reasons she ultimately left.
> 
> Now show of hands. Who the fuck besides me even remembers Amy Weber?


She was a member of JBL's forgettable Cabinet stable, right? or was that Joy Giovanni, it was definitely one of em.

I only remember cause I was a massive mark for JBL.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes. It was on the internet then he got dropped from the main event. He obviously did. I think it was Nikki or Brie Bella's. Thats why there leaving.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

James Curran said:


> Yes. It was on the internet then he got dropped from the main event. He obviously did. I think it was Nikki or Brie Bella's. Thats why there leaving.


What? you're very very wrong, it was like 7 years ago.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Am I the only one that noticed this thread had been bumped from July 2011?


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

He probably just cut a promo into her bag because everything he says is shit.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Grubbs89 said:


> this was him right before it happened



LMAO :L


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I poured pickle juice into someones bag once. Wasn't a girl though. Just a man. A big fat man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rather old thread.


----------

